# What is going on with the PRICE of Desert Ironwood



## AUSSIE BURLS (Jun 15, 2011)

Hello every one, I was at the blade recently and could not believe the price of desert ironwood burl!!! This stuff is worth more that gold. I could only imagine the price in 10 years. WOW. I also noticed the lack of any quality Aussie burls. My shipment should be coming in shortly, cant wait for all to see. It is some beautiful stuff.:thumbsup: -Thanks Marekz


----------



## watercrawl (Jun 15, 2011)

Lots of woods are going for crazy prices.


----------



## l r harner (Jun 15, 2011)

in ttruth i woudl rather have nice contrasty plain grain wood most the time as alot of the burl i have seen as of late for less the 75 bucks dwas kind of boring


----------

